# Question about the Hyperbike?



## KellyAlaska (Mar 14, 2013)

I am thinking about purchasing the hyperbike for Jack this summer. The smart cart is just a little too heavy for him to pull up and down the hills in Alaska. I currently have the Comfy Fit harness with quick release for my marathon shafts. Will my current harness set up work for the hyperbike or will I need to order some additional parts?


----------



## susanne (Mar 14, 2013)

There are no special harness needs for using the HyperBike. Leia Gibson and many others use the Comfy Fit with their HyperBikes. You and your horse will love it!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 14, 2013)

Who is Jack? Just curious, the hyperbike guy I talked to was Bob Graham of carriage works.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2013)

Jack is her horse I think.

I'm just so jealous of you Kelly, I am itching to have a bike for my littlest driving horse but it isn't in the budget this year unless something changes.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol read first time on small screen thought she said from jack not for jack. How funny. I am a member of the hyperbike fan club. Wish I had one. Bob is awesome.


----------



## rbrown (Mar 14, 2013)

I use a Camptown sport harness with my Hyperbike, and the only thing I changed were my reins (mine are 7 feet and are just right for my big B minis and C shafts on the Bike). I also had to let my traces out a hole or two to reach the singletree of the Bike compared to a regular cart, but the difference was only a few inches so I didn't need to order longer traces. My horses and I LOVE the Hyperbike!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 14, 2013)

I have been considering one to use with my little 30.50 filly, whenever we get to that point in driving. I just wonder if it's harder to get in and out of, any pros and cons about them since I know so little. For example if any of you who have them could take time to list the advantages of them, when to have one, when not to have one, the type of horse they would be a bad idea for, etc. I don't really know enough to make a list, but I would love to know all there is to know about using them from owners.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 15, 2013)

Bob is awesome to chat with. He will give you so much information. After extensive chatting with Bob he really did not think the hyperbike was right for me and my boy due to many different factors we discussed, however he did let me be a member of his "hyperbike club" and told me a very cute story about being in a club even if you are driving something different. I still wish for one some day. I am a bit more limber than I was last time I chatted with Bob (,my main reason for not choosing was limited ability in movement due to an horse wreck injury would not allow me to get in easily and also my driving boy did not have a decent stand. Between the dancing around and my limited movement we were afraid that the combined factors were less than ideal for the hyperbike.) Bob is very honest and he is one of those folks that would rather skip a sale and be honest if he doesn't think the hyperbike is right for you. Everybody that gets one, loves it. Plenty of postings of folks loving their hyperbikes here on LB. PS, I also asked the opinion of my driving instructor and she basically said to me "R U nuts?" LOL, love those folks that give their honest opinion no matter what. She knows my horse and me and was quite candid. That said, if I ever get one of those bomb proof driving horses that is fairly predictable and calm... then I will be re visiting the hyperbike dream. I move much better these days and don't think the mounting would be as much of an issue as it was a couple of years ago.

Hope you get one.


----------



## susanne (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm the poster child for gimpy drivers -- I am seriously limited by my oh-so not limber legs and back -- so I can address the issues of comfort and mounting/dismounting from a very personal standpoint.

While even riding in a car makes my back ache and just looking at my legs makes me wince, I am perfectly comfortable in the HyperBike. I do adjust the stirrups out and down for improved angles at hips and knees, but I can drive for hour without needing a break.

To get in, I stand on the left side of the cart, reins in left hand, sometimes resting this hand on the horse's rump. I lift my right leg over the shaft, and as it touches the ground I sit in the seat. Then I lift each foot into the stirrups. Climbing in this way minimizes the moment of vulnerability that occurs with any cart; if the horse were to step forward or spook, you are seated and not in danger of being knocked off your feet.

I agree about the shorter reins. I still have the long ones and have to take time before any drive tucking the ends beneath my legs and seat -- you do not want them dangling and possibly getting caught in the wheels.

*Pros:*

Fun!

As close as you can get to riding a mini

MUCH more comfortable than an easy entry

Horses LOVE it

Lightweight -- 30 lbs. Easy for even tiny minis. Able to be lifted over logs, rocks or other obstacles

Rugged -- great for driving on trails, rough ground, beach, stream crossings, etc.

Stable and well-balanced. Wide center of gravity makes it nearly impossible to tip

Maneuverable -- we've done pole-bending in ours -- wheeeeeeeee!!

Knocks down and goes together easily without tools -- easy for one person to haul and set-up, and could fit in the tiniest compact car.

My favorite: being so close you can reach out and scritch or pat your horse while driving!

*Cons:*

Only one person can ride at a time -- no room for passengers

Not a training cart -- get rid of the "green" before you use the HB

Your horse MUST have a solid whoa

Occasionally horses are claustrophobic and can't deal with someone that close -- you'll probably already be aware if your horse is one of them if they hate having you mess with their hindquarters or stand directly behind them.

I would be cautious using the HB with a known kicker, although a kicking/bucking strap helps keep their feet on the ground. (I always have an image of a powerful horse like my 38-inch boy, Mingus, if he were a kicker and we used a kickig strap...instant sling shot!)


----------



## rbrown (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a lot of room for adjustment (for human comfort!) in the Bike- I tweaked my seat and stirrups the first few times I drove my Bike until it felt right. I adjusted the stirrups down and further from the seat so that I can keep my heels down and my knees slightly bent, since that is just more comfortable for me. I get in/out the same way as Susanne, and don't find it difficult at all once you're used to it. I will echo the fact that your horse really does need a solid whoa because you really don't want your horse going anywhere in the few seconds it takes to get in and get yourself settled. That was something that Kandy and I spent a LOT of time working on before getting the Bike.

My favorite thing about the Bike is how awesome it is on the trails! It's comfy for my hour+ drives, and I never have to worry about tipping over during sharp corners, hills, etc. The weight is definitely a huge plus on our very hilly trails. It is also super convenient to take places, since it knocks down in 2 minutes and can easily fit in my car, the trailer tack room, etc.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh you guys are hilarious, know where I am coming from, and gave me the information I think I already knew! I have printed out quite a bit from LB on these, and needed the exact answers you all just gave me that were not quite addressed. It sounds like what I thought they were, and exactly what I hope to have in the very near future.

I too had to quit riding because of the one and only horse accident I had in 46 years of horses. I am glad though, it let me follow my interest in miniatures, I had a good *excuse*! I found I love my adventures and the things I can do with my minis more than riding! My little Jewel is a hoot. Just started ground driving her, she will be 3 in June. She is the small one, very laid back (lazy?) and the one I thought the hyperbike would be a perfect fit for. Missy (avatar) was going to be my driving gal, but she damaged her back pastern stumbling on a rock running and playing, and I do not want to aggravate it into permanent lameness, which is a shame, her mother is a great driving mare, and Missy has a lot of that training, and is very bomb proof. I think Masq would be like a Kamikaze pilot.

I think I will print and frame this thread, it was soooooo helpful! Thank you so much!


----------

